# Planted tank @ 2 months



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

http://jumboag.blogspot.com/2012/06/tank-at-2-months.html

The tank's had plants in it for 2 months. I think I got the Lighting and CO2 right.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You've got something right! Its a jungle in there!!!


----------

